# Kangal Dog



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Am thinking of getting one in the future,(next couple of year for a next dog, depends if can get one legal heard you need to have some Turkish family or something) They seem to be free of any health issue's and intelligent, I love big dogs to and these are big! Turkish farmers use them to protect their stock from wolfs (Apparently they only dog that can successfully kill wolfs if they need to protect the live stock)

I live next to some countryside high up so he would fit perfectly around here and get much working exercise. (Would be doing bit of farm work to) Dunno if anyone knows much about them around here, but seem really nice.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Dont know anything about them sorry, but I do know that you will have to import so

roughly £600-1000 for puppy
£200 for pet passport
£500-1000 for flight
£3-4000 for quarantine in the UK

otherwise the breeder could keep the pup for the 6mth quarantine but very few will, so it will be expensive!
You dont have to be or have Turk in your family

Do you have experience with large powerful breeds as deffo not a 1st time dog


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

I found a breeder in the UK a few weeks ago, so should be ok to get over here without importing. (If anyone needs info I can send a link)

Yeah got lots of experience with big dogs, look after a few and only owned big dogs (dont like small dogs) Trained a few different big dogs also (English Mastiffs, Rotties etc)

Thanks for help!


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

I just realised the first pic is of a Akbas Dog. The two dogs are very easy to get mixed up it seems. Me confused both look nice.

But nice read here:
http://www.kangalkopegi.org/breed.html

Also some pics here of the different types:
http://kangal-tr.blogcu.com/sivas-kangal-kopegi-resimleri/6679046


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

You don't need to import - this breed is well established in the UK - here are some breeders for you to contact and the link to the UK breed club

Anatolian Shepherd Dog Breeders

Our Aims

health requirements are for hiip scoring for any dog used for breeding

Personally I think that this breed is not for the faint hearted being a large reactive guarding breed but contact the breed club , ask loads of questions and visit breeders to find out more.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jomox said:


> They seem to be free of any health issue's and intelligent, I love big dogs to and these are big! Turkish farmers use them to protect their stock from wolfs (*Apparently they only dog that can successfully kill wolfs if they need to protect the live stock*)


As owners of the Ovcharka Sar' might I suggest, for both your benefit and the dog's, (crucially the dog's welfare) that you undertake a lengthy period of intensive homework on this breed before making any decision to purchase one.
Relying solely on the information of a breeder might prove to be an act of complacency.

Unfortunately, the highlighted quote is far from being accurate.


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello, I've done allot of research overall, and that is actually what Wiki said when I checked a few months back. If you read the link also it explains well that what you quoted by me is not far from being accurate at all.

Thanks.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jomox said:


> (Apparently they only dog that can successfully kill wolfs if they need to protect the live stock)


This quotation is incorrect whether you read it in a book, heard it on the radio or saw it in a film. There are many breeds specifically bred for the purpose of guarding against Wolves and Bears with the capability of killing either. Research the facts for yourself. Starting with Caucasian Ovcharkas (Nagasi) Ovcharka Sarplaninacs arguably the world's oldest and rarest bred Molosser ( Molossus ) Breeds which generations of our people have specialised in.



Jomox said:


> Hello, I've done allot of research overall, and that is actually what Wiki said when I checked a few months back. If you read the link also it explains well that what you quoted by me is not far from being accurate at all.
> 
> Thanks.


If Wiki is the level of your research and you believe it to be the fountain of truth so be it  Be warned What they tell the reader about the Sar' is 90% dog 5hit!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Im on the phone but Kangals are just Anatolian Shepherds from what I know and you can get them here.


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Zaros said:


> This quotation is incorrect whether you read it in a book, heard it on the radio or saw it in a film. There are many breeds specifically bred for the purpose of guarding against Wolves and Bears with the capability of killing either. Research the facts for yourself. Starting with Caucasian Ovcharkas (Nagasi) Ovcharka Sarplaninacs arguably the world's oldest and rarest bred Molosser ( Molossus ) Breeds which generations of our people have specialised in.
> 
> If Wiki is the level of your research and you believe it to be the fountain of truth so be it  Be warned What they tell the reader about the Sar' is 90% dog 5hit!


Yes, this is why I said _apparently_, never said it to be the truth, thats just what I read from one soursce. I have a friend with a Sarplaninac in Eastern Europe and he's told me about farmers using them by protecting their herd against wolfs. (It's one of the dogs I was considering with this before) 
I've not just read Wiki, read books, and many pages through the net. I posted a good link also, if you care to read it explains allot about the Kangal dog. It's a shame people are quick to judge me as kind of stupid who don't even know me and with roll eyes, but this is the internet after all.

http://www.kangalkopegi.org/breed.html


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Bijou said:


> You don't need to import - this breed is well established in the UK - here are some breeders for you to contact and the link to the UK breed club
> 
> Anatolian Shepherd Dog Breeders
> 
> ...


so kangals are Anatloians?

ive been researching Central Asian Ovcharkas for 5 years and plan to get my first in roughly 8-10 years.
I have had large dogs all my life and mals for 10yrs but still dont consider myself knowledgable enough for one

Do as much research as possible!


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah I'll contact the breed club, I've found everything possible via the net and books, just need to talk to some people who own/have owned a Kangal and talk about what area they will live in,what activities the dog would do and the rest, and see how it goes. I do feel I have enough knowledge being a trainer to be ready for one, and also the area around here is perfect for dogs, outdoors most of the time and do farm work, but need to speak to people who have owned them and see what they think and learn more.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jomox said:


> It's a shame people are quick to judge me as kind of stupid who don't even know me.


There was no summing up of your character and therefore no judgement of you. I was simply illustrating your statement as incorrect and your choice of learning (Wiki) as the road to ruin.
You must understand that as part of a generation of people who have grown up with and keep specialist breeds the concern I have for their immediate future is a legitimate one. 
Furthermore, to claim one trusts a breeder might be a falsehood we can easily fool ourselves with, but you must closely consider breeders don't always breed dogs for the love of it. Money sets presedence over principle and money is its own.
All too often folks take on a giant breed (because they like *big* dogs) only to find the animal quickly outgrows their real capabiity and capacity to control and adequately provide for the animal.
Any dog of this nature should not be destined for a life in the confines of suburbia. Its cruel and nutures many severe problems because of a lack of physical/mental stimulation. A problem dog of this size is a disaster waiting to happen. 
As owners of the Sar' we are continually aware of the bad press attached to the animal and all because of a minority of careless people who completely underestimated the true potential of the dog because they failed quite miserably to research the breed. To them it was simply a *big* dog and that was all they ever considered. It never once dawned upon them that the animal had a brain and one that could often out think them. 
These are just the tip of the ice berg folks who have corrupted and set the wrong image of an otherwise magnificent animal. This image also applies to the Caucasian and both are a small illustration of how to destroy a breed by simply allowing it into the wrong hands.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i think Turkeylad on here is knowledgable about this breed


----------



## Jomox (Sep 4, 2010)

Zaros said:


> There was no summing up of your character and therefore no judgement of you. I was simply illustrating your statement as incorrect and your choice of learning (Wiki) as the road to ruin.
> You must understand that as part of a generation of people who have grown up with and keep specialist breeds the concern I have for their immediate future is a legitimate one.
> Furthermore, to claim one trusts a breeder might be a falsehood we can easily fool ourselves with, but you must closely consider breeders don't always breed dogs for the love of it. Money sets presedence over principle and money is its own.
> All too often folks take on a giant breed (because they like *big* dogs) only to find the animal quickly outgrows their real capabiity and capacity to control and adequately provide for the animal.
> ...


Yeah I understand where you coming from and appreciate your concern and thoughts.

I don't just like big dogs, I've lived with them all my life and been training them for 9 years now, and know how to handle them perfectly. (Mastiffs, Huskies, GSD, Ridge Back, Rotties etc etc) Sometimes when I post on forums am not very clear really, you just post something without giving a full picture of your self and people see it like that for example. Maybe read this topic: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/121341-my-introduction-dog-topic.html

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## OKC (Jul 14, 2012)

My father has a Kangal in Istanbul and has it for over 10 years as a pet and guard dog. Tombish is his name, he is the perfect pet for a family or even a dog which wont have much attention or left for long times on his own confined in the house or left to roam on its own. 

He is lucky to be able to let the dog out in the morning to roam as he wishes then returns before the full heat of the day to lay around in the house on the marble to keep cool. 

My step mum takes in stray injured dog's, cats and kittens which the dog has no problems with and very gentle around, when the kittens running round trying to climb up him. He will not get on with every dog and does have issues when other stray dogs or random people come near the house or land.
At the same time he is a very protective dog, which looks after the house and my step mum when he is away for short trips back to the uk. 

In my experiance all the dog needs is a master, love and care. Its very clever and will be able to adjust to most uses. 

I have a different dog in London, however if i could find a genuine Turkish Sivas Kangal i would buy one. I dont think i would be able to find one and have to buy one from the source tho.


----------



## OKC (Jul 14, 2012)

thought id upload a pic, this is Tombish who is over 10 years old now.


----------



## mahmut (May 26, 2016)

Starlite said:


> Dont know anything about them sorry, but I do know that you will have to import so
> 
> roughly £600-1000 for puppy
> £200 for pet passport
> ...


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

I own a 75% Kangal bitch in the UK. She is awesome and very laid back, however she is far from inexpensive to own. She is currently 14 months old and weighs 61kg! Her flea and worming treatments cost £100 each time! On top of that you have to take into account regular training and socialisation. Thankfully she only eats 600g of food a day. (The extra breeds in her are St. Bernard and Kuvasz). Although I would love to see more of these in the UK, I also would hate to see more going to people who don't realise the time and money you need to put into such a dog and having to rehome them, as was the case with my baby girl. Pic of her playing with my son who is 6 foot tall 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I had to read the beginning of your post twice because my brain first read, you owned 75% of a Kangal:Sorry

I just have a small enquiry relating to the photograph you submitted. Do you often allow her to jump in such a way?
If she's only 14 months, as you say, then you'll allow her to wreck her hips long before she's matured.

She's a nice looking dog.

Any more photos?:Watching


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

Zaros said:


> I had to read the beginning of your post twice because my brain first read, you owned 75% of a Kangal:Sorry
> 
> I just have a small enquiry relating to the photograph you submitted. Do you often allow her to jump in such a way?
> If she's only 14 months, as you say, then you'll allow her to wreck her hips long before she's matured.
> ...


No in fact you'll normally find her lying about either on her super deep memory foam bed, or laid on the cold floor. It takes a lot to get her to jump up, and will only do so to family (and even then only the ones she knows she's least likely to hurt). She never jumps around my disabled 22 year old daughter 

This her at the beach playing in the sand, one of her doing what she loves to do best and her "does my nose look big in this?"





















!


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

*facepalm* maybe one day I'll get this picture adding right lol


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

On her bed.. It's approx 5 foot long.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Bigdogswinmyheart said:


> On her bed.. It's approx 5 foot long.
> View attachment 290291


Yep! they do tend to take up a bit of room, but it's also quite surprising just how small they can make themselves at times.

Although, having said that, Oscar has given up trying to be smaller than he is because, well..... it's so destructive.

He sometimes squeezes himself underneath the dining table, forgets all about his struggle after five minutes, thinks he's heard something outside and suddenly, off goes your evening meal to investigate the imaginary sound:Facepalm


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Yep! they do tend to take up a bit of room, but it's also quite surprising just how small they can make themselves at times.
> 
> Although, having said that, Oscar has given up trying to be smaller than he is because, well..... it's so destructive.
> 
> He sometimes squeezes himself underneath the dining table, forgets all about his struggle after five minutes, thinks he's heard something outside and suddenly, off goes your evening meal to investigate the imaginary sound:Facepalm


Oh yes we've had the dining table almost walk away when she's in a hurry and forgets to duck on her way out *gigges*. All part of the fun


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Bigdogswinmyheart said:


> Oh yes we've had the dining table almost walk away when she's in a hurry and forgets to duck on her way out *gigges*. All part of the fun


Here's my.....erm... little boy.

A good natured soul with a big heart but very little brain.


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

Is he a Tibetan Masiff? (my 2 dream dogs before Tilly, TM or St. Bernard >.< But I sumbled upon a beauty needing a furever home  )

He's Amazing btw! The bigger the better, and when Kangal/ Anatolian Shepherds grow until they are aged 3-5 I need to keep reminding myself that ha ha)

She's just having a bit of a daft moment..


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Bigdogswinmyheart said:


> Is he a Tibetan Masiff?


He's a Sarplaninac.

His wife is one too.

But she's what you might call, a bit on the bleedin' dangerous side.:Facepalm*PHOTOS REMOVED DUE TO MALICIOUS INTENT*
She'd eat you as look at you and I ain't jokin' either.:Nailbiting
But @Tyton has a Tibetan, just a wee youngster at the mo, a C/O, just as @Pappychi has, and a couple of Newfs.


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

I've never heard of that breed before, but wow.. I could easily add one to my list of 'Awesome Giants!' 

I owned a boxer x akita before, loved everything except rats, hedgehogs (and yes she did kill them, because she could >.< ), and other dogs  She even had 'pet' wild mice, cats as guard dogs (not even ours!) and dug up worms for birds! Strangest animal I ever met, but she was with us from 6 months to almost 15 years. She hated to be indoors ever, and would rip the house up if we left her alone, even to use the bathroom). She had to wear a Baskerville when she was walked. The blue eyes are from her mother (boxer)


----------



## Jopan (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm in the UK and I have a kangal crossed with a collie and she really isn't for the faint of heart (and she's only German Shepard sized). She is very dog reactive. She gets very, very stressed if she is around a lot of dogs all at once, although she loves all of the dogs she met as a puppy (She was socialized constantly) and is fine if I have a conversation with the dog owner and the dog doesn't bark at her. She can't be let off the lead because she would just disappear. I have worked with dogs in rescue centers and I have owned German Shepards, golden retrievers, rough collies, border collies and spaniels, but my kangal is not like any other dog I have ever met, she is able to get out of any crate, or room. She could not be contained as a pup and at 21 months old she's only just starting to calm down. She is the most loving and caring dog I've ever had and she would die protecting me and mine, but she has been very difficult. I suggest you only get one if you have properly fenced land to run them on and can walk them for two hours every day. She also has chickens to guard as well, she loves to guard her chickens and has saved their lives a good few times now. They are a dog that needs to have a job.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Yep! they do tend to take up a bit of room, but it's also quite surprising just how small they can make themselves at times.
> 
> Although, having said that, Oscar has given up trying to be smaller than he is because, well..... it's so destructive.
> 
> He sometimes squeezes himself underneath the dining table, forgets all about his struggle after five minutes, thinks he's heard something outside and suddenly, off goes your evening meal to investigate the imaginary sound:Facepalm


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Here's my.....erm... little boy.
> 
> A good natured soul with a big heart but very little brain.


I really hope he didnt see you type that Zaros.........


----------



## Bigdogswinmyheart (Nov 14, 2016)

Matilda isn't very active yet, with her being so massive I assume. When we walk down to the village (takes about 20 minutes) she's great, but walking back she drags a little. I don't know her history, but her other breeds are large laid back dogs too. She'd rather lie about than do much of anything, but we let her have a run every night (when she's less likely to bolt off), but even an hour of puppy training and socialization (which she usually just lies on the floor while the little pups from a tiny teacup Chihuahua, to a 9 month old Belgium Shepherd jump on her, or running round with the rotti) she sleeps for a good 3 hours afterwards. Her heart is fine btw, but then she's still a puppy


----------



## OKC (Jul 14, 2012)

OKC said:


> thought id upload a pic, this is Tombish who is over 10 years old now.



I thought I would come back and update you many years later.... 

Here is my Kangal bloodline goes back documented from breeders. Took me a while to find the right dog and I would advise anyone thinking of owning one to do the same. Yaramaz. 

I havent put a decent picture up as last time I shared a pic on the net people were using it to scam others as he was the father of their mongrel for sale. Dont fall for the scams.


----------

